# Săn máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP chính hãng - Tháng 03 khuyến mãi giá rẻ nhất thị trường



## truc096hailongvan (17/3/21)

*Săn máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP chính hãng siêu giảm giá trong tháng 03*

Tháng 03 này sẽ diễn ra một số chương trình khuyến mãi dành cho khách hàng cũ của Hải Long Vân, khi mua *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* từ 2 bộ trở lên sẽ sở hữu ngay mức giá cực rẻ và được giao hàng miễn phí tận nơi. Ngoải ra, còn được bảo hành máy trong vòng 2 năm. Nhanh tay liên hệ ngay Hải LOng Vân để nhận ưu đãi sớm nhé!


**Tin xem thêm: *Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp - 10 ngựa - Hải Long Vân*





*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp có sức hút như thế nào?
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp*với thiết kế hình cây, mạnh mẽ và đầy vẻ quyến rũ luôn là sản phẩm thu hút người ta bởi những ấn tượng đầu tiên.
Đường nét thẩm mỹ nhẹ nhàng mà táo bạo, tinh tế mà uy lực, luôn khiến cho người ta có cái cảm giác muốn được sở hữu, muốn được cảm nhận.






*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp và sự thật về giá cả ở Hải Long Vân.*

Nếu bạn là một người “sành sõi” về việc tìm kiếm và khảo sát trên thị trường điện lạnh này rồi và nắm bắt được các đơn vị cung cấp, phân phối máy lạnh giá rẻ rồi thì chắc hẳn các bạn cũng đã biết qua Hải Long Vân. Không tin bạn có thể tham khảo giá trên website của chúng tôi nhé.

_(_Hoặc nếu bạn vẫn chưa tìm hiểu, hãy click chọn vào *đây* để tham khảo đồng thời hiểu chi tiết hơn.)






*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp và những thương hiệu được chúng tôi phân phối chính hãng.*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp Daikin.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp LG
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp Reetech
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp Nagakawa
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp Sumikura

*LỜI KẾT*
Hải Long Vân là đại lý bán và *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp* chuyên nghiệp, tốt nhất  với giá cực rẻ mà lại còn chất lượng.
Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng).
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*
MST:  *0313071739*
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Phòng kinh doanh 1: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616
Phòng kinh doanh 2: (028) 6686 3809 – (028) 6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)

Nguồn link bài viết: *Máy lạnh 10 ngựa | 10 hp*


----------

